# First Carp On the Fly!



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Finally got one of these spooky guys to bite yesterday evening on a 'hoga trib. I can't stress enough how much fun it was to fight this 20+ inch fish, certainly an under appreciated sport fish! Now to find a willing FishOhio sized Golden Bonefish!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

dholmes said:


> Finally got one of these spooky guys to bite yesterday evening on a 'hoga trib. I can't stress enough how much fun it was to fight this 20+ inch fish, certainly an under appreciated sport fish! Now to find a willing FishOhio sized Golden Bonefish!


Congrats! the first one is always the hardest. Love the fight in these big boys.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

dholmes said:


> Finally got one of these spooky guys to bite yesterday evening on a 'hoga trib. I can't stress enough how much fun it was to fight this 20+ inch fish, certainly an under appreciated sport fish! Now to find a willing FishOhio sized Golden Bonefish!


Congrats! Nice catch.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep a great fish to catch and the more you get to know them the more you can identify times when they are catchable.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome! I caught 4 my first time out and then nothing for the next 4 months! They fun and hard to catch.......


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome Catch ! They are a lot of fun and always a Challenge to catch, Congrats on your first one ! {Nice picture also} What fly did you get him on ?


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Got him on a San Juan Worm pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Congrats on the catch


----------



## FishDude (May 15, 2014)

Congratulations


----------

